# StP Party - Portland, OR



## Matt Derrick

so widerstand had the great idea that since it seems like there are so many people on stp from the northwest right now, why not have a little meet up?

we're thinking either Wednesday or Thursday, sept 3 or 4th. widerstand will probably post the exact place/time here pretty soon.

nothing big, just wanna get some people together maybe drink a few beers and swap some stories.

whaddya think?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Damn....i'll be working on a boat right about then. I would be nice to meet some folks though.


----------



## macks

wooo I'll be there! is it cool if i invite all my fraternity brothers?


----------



## Dameon

Just got off a train in Portland today.

Incidentally, where's a good place to sleep around here, where I won't be seen and won't have to worry about crackheads?


----------



## severegout

Under the Burnside bridge.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I am trying to put off my oyster farm work to make a show....i hope to make it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

sweet! can't wait to see you there arrow!


----------



## Matt Derrick

ooo! ooo! veggie core to the max!


----------



## macks

wow this should be rad. arrow i might be interested in catching a ride with you to pdx from salem, depends on when my train gets up north. ill give you a call in a couple of days.


----------



## Bendixontherails

widerstand said:


> voodoo donuts




...drool...


----------



## Dameon

I'm allergic to vegan food. And vegetables. Unless the vegetables accompany meat.


----------



## blackmatter

veggy core like woah ima try and nab some whole foods from well.... you gueesed it folks whole foods!


----------



## macks

well imma bring a fifth of whiskey that's for sure, maybe my banjo if anyone wants to play music. 

and widerstand, god damn it man your avatar is fucking creepy.


----------



## veggieguy12

Before this was planned, I came down to Arcata, CA from Portland to babysit for a student-friend, and I'll be here until the Friday after y'all meet... woe is me.
That's the last time I'm doing anyone a favor!
"No good deed ever goes unpunished."


----------



## ben-david

just got into Salem from San Francisco last night, I may come, not 100 per-cent surrre yet


----------



## veggieguy12

Widerstand said:


> How old is the kid? Just bring them up here!



I not only thought about hitching up with 6-year old Bodhi, but I actually suggested it to mama. To my surprise, she said (hesitantly), "Yeah... I trust you, I think you'd take care of him. But what about the carseat?"
So if I could pull a ride with an empty kiddie safe-seat, I'd be there.


----------



## Dameon

It seems like there's a shortage of people intending to bring alcohol. I am so grabbing a space bag.


----------



## Dameon

haha, I guess watching drunks stumble around in the dark would be fun for a kid. I'm amazed I made it to my hammock in the state I was in. I think there's still some of us sleeping back on the bluff. Great meeting everybody.


----------



## scottyfoothill

wow, finally stumbled my way through this new set-up (haven't logged on in a while) and found this thread. this was a lot of fun, can't wait for next year. good meeting all of you and seeing some again. thanks for the good grub arrow! if any of you are still around this sunday, sept. 21, come on over to red and black cafe (corner of se 12th and oak) at 7pm or so for the long haul benefit. me and my buddy's band, the Stumptown Strugglers, is playing as well as Brenna Sahatjian and others! it'd be great to hang out...

take it easy...

-mcd


----------



## macks

mah fucka. just decided to go down south for a minute so i won't make the show but one of these days, damn it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

yeah, thanks so much arrow for the food, i had a great time... unfortunately that was the first time id drank in a while, and got a bit too drunk, so i hope i recognize you all next time i see you! hehehe...

but yes, can't wait till next time!


----------



## Matt Derrick

sweet!


----------



## bikegeek666

ummm...reading this, i think i actually met some of you that night. i've only been on here for a week or so, but i was out at the bluffs and happened to see macks...i think it's the same night, and if so i met a couple of you.


----------



## macks

haha yep, that was definately the party.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Oh fuck, I totally missed this. You should do it again soon.


----------



## Labea

i agree arrow. ill be in seattle june first.


----------

